# Camelbak MULE (military) hydration pack set up for mountain bike



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

A short video I did based on the http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/mountain-bike-ride-packing-list-310693.html thread

Pack in video is ~9lbs. With the bladder topped off and a couple of other items it's looking like 10lbs.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is A LOT of gear man. I thought I had a bunch of stuff in my MULE but I guess not! I do think a first aid kit would be a great idea though since I dont have one.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks 

The Adventure Medical Kit 1.0 has useful daily items as well. Here is the whole list from the website:

Adventure Medical Kits - Adventure First Aid 1.0

Supply List

Bandage Materials 
1 Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, 2" x 4.5" 
2 Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 2" x 2", Pkg./2 
12 Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, 1" x 3" 
3 Bandage, Butterfly Closure 
2 Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, Knuckle 
2 Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 3" x 3", Pkg./2

Blister / Burn 
1 Moleskin, 3" x 4"

Fracture / Sprain 
1 Bandage, Elastic with Clips, 2"

Instrument 
1 Splinter Picker/Tick Remover Forceps

Medication 
2 Acetaminophen (500 mg), Pkg./2 
2 Ibuprofen (200 mg), Pkg./2 
2 Aspirin (325 mg), Pkg./2 
2 After Bite Wipe 
2 Antihistamine (Diphenhydramine 25 mg)

Survival Tools 
1 Compass, Button, Liquid Filled 
1 Mini Rescue Howler Whistle

Wound Care 
1 Tape, 1/2" x 10 Yards 
10 Antimicrobial Towelette 
2 Triple Antibiotic Ointment, Single Use

Please note: Some medications may not be available in products sold outside of the US, additional items may be substituted.

In addition the AMK site has refills available separately, which I also ordered to add in some separate items:

Adventure Medical Kits- Wound Care / Burn.

Adventure Medical Kits- Medications / Instruments.

Some youtube videos show people with what is basically a med pack with some water and a leatherman thrown in lol.

I limited myself to what fits in that AMK 1.0 pack because I didn't want (or need) to be one of those guys


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

Great vid. I carry a 2010 mule and I love it. Been carrying it for over a year now ( got it on sale as an older model.) I carry bike multitool, tube, tire kit, chain parts, gerber multitool, sport beans, a derailleur hanger and a first aid kit in it.

In the year plus that I have had it, I have used everything that I carry at least once. In fact, last weekend, the first aid kit got a girl we encountered well enough to get back to the trail head.

Love my mule. Wouldn't hit a trail without it.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Duct tape was mentioned by someone and I did forget it. 

What I do for that is use an old plastic hotel key card and wrap it lengthwise with duct tape until its about 3/4" thick. 

So a decent amount of duct tape that's relatively flat and easy to pack.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Agree nice vid. It's kind of the reason I swore off camelbaks for a while, though.... it became my freaking trail-purse. Everything went in it. I'd put something in and it would get buried and forgotten. It got heavy and shifted weight a lot -- especially steep downhill stuff. Plus I'm a sweat-hog, and during hot summers it would drench my back. 

I went to bottle-cage and saddlebag for about a year, but then go annoyed at having to slow down or find a smooth patch when I was thirsty. Eventually I went to a low-profile Octance XCT. Less sweaty and plenty of vents on the back, and feels even lighter than it is because most of the weight sits on the lower back and hips. Plenty of h2o for a 2-hour ride, and just enough space for multi-tool, keys, phone, granola bar, and cell Plus most of that goes on flaps that sit around your sides so no need to remove the pack to grab at most things.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been using a larger .mil HAWG which has more room.

I knew I'd better pare it down before filling it up with every little thing lol. The .mil MULE is _*just*_ enough room while eliminating the temptation for more.

Though it does have the molle webbing :idea::blush:

Another youtube vid used shock cord thru the webbing to hold a helmet and that seems like a reasonable add-on


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I have the CB Transformer, awsome pack.



GotoDengo said:


> Agree nice vid. It's kind of the reason I swore off camelbaks for a while, though.... it became my freaking trail-purse. Everything went in it. I'd put something in and it would get buried and forgotten. It got heavy and shifted weight a lot -- especially steep downhill stuff. Plus I'm a sweat-hog, and during hot summers it would drench my back.
> 
> I went to bottle-cage and saddlebag for about a year, but then go annoyed at having to slow down or find a smooth patch when I was thirsty. Eventually I went to a low-profile Octance XCT. Less sweaty and plenty of vents on the back, and feels even lighter than it is because most of the weight sits on the lower back and hips. Plenty of h2o for a 2-hour ride, and just enough space for multi-tool, keys, phone, granola bar, and cell Plus most of that goes on flaps that sit around your sides so no need to remove the pack to grab at most things.


 You might give the Transformer a try, it has 2 removable pouches, so you can carry it as a full pack, or remopve the pouches and carry only the essentials, its sorta like having 3 packs in 1.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

GotoDengo said:


> Agree nice vid. It's kind of the reason I swore off camelbaks for a while, though.... it became my freaking trail-purse. Everything went in it. I'd put something in and it would get buried and forgotten.
> 
> I went to bottle-cage and saddlebag for about a year, but then go annoyed at having to slow down or find a smooth patch when I was thirsty.


I'm with you on that. Ditched the Camelbak a while back for bottle cages, small frame bag, and saddle bag.

We'll see how this setup holds out but I definitely feel you on needing a smooth patch of trail to catch a drink of water.


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Have had my mil spec mule since my dirtbike days. Love it and can pack everything I need!


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Great pack.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

First of all great video. Very well done and that is a good quality camera. I love the low profile bladder. I have a couple questions though.

Do you take the pack with you on all your rides? As someone else said that is a lot of gear for a short time in the woods.

Do you have a chain tool in one of those kits? You didn't mention it, but they are invaluable if you ever need them.

At first I started with a lot of gear, but now I take the minimalist approach unless I'm exploring or taking a day ride. I also have riding buddies for almost all of my rides now. When I was beginning almost all of my rides were by myself.

I take with me:

water bottles/gatorade
Multi tool with chain breaker
tube
co2 pump
bar or food of some type or gel
phone and ipod optional

My exploring back is a lot like yours. I have everything I mentioned above and stuff just in case I get a major malfunction. 
I take something for a sidewall repair. Duct take or a cut piece of tire from the sidewall or nylon
thermal blanket
first aid kit
map
whistle
patch kit
more food
compass

For rides without water stations along the way I take my very small camelbak and just put my phone and keys in the pack. It has a very small zipper pocket.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks.

I do take it on every ride. Without the bladder the weight is <5 lbs and with it the weight comes to ~10lb. Since I plan to always have a bladder it seemed no big deal to carry the rest lol.

The Topeak Survival Gearbox 2011 has a chain tool. It also has space for a chain link so I added some universal link for a seven speed (I forget the name right now lol)

I've added the duct tape that I forgot.


----------

